# DCM in Dogs



## FEWill (Sep 2, 2009)

DCM in dogs is an extremely serious condition, and even if a dog is treated, the mortality rate is very high with this disease. To make this disease even more frightening, it is very common in dogs and it is considered the most common reason for congestive heart disease. Although it is much more prevalent in large breeds of dogs, it can and does affect small breeds as well. 

What is it?

DCM in dogs is known by another name, dilated cardiomyopathy, and is a disease that is best characterized by what it does to your dogs heart. It causes dilation or the enlargement of their heart chambers as well as a dramatic reduction in the contractions. In almost every case, the left ventricle is involved. However, if it is severe enough, dilation of all the cardiac chambers will occur. When these conditions exist, it can cause heart arrhythmias as well as heart murmurs to occur, as well as something even more dangerous; heart valve leakage. 

When leakage occurs in your dogs heart, it can very easily lead to the buildup of fluids in their chest as well as their abdominal cavities. Once this build up occurs around the heart, it places your dog at a very high risk of developing congestive heart failure. The actual clinical conditions can range from very mild, where it is considered to be an occult disease. An occult disease is a situation where it is hidden, but is still a very real threat. However, in most cases, it will not be occult, but rather a very serious threat that is anything but hidden. 

It most commonly will affect dogs between the ages of four to ten years.

Breeds affected:

DCM in dogs primarily attacks large breeds, but it can also affect some smaller breeds. The breeds that are the most at risk of contracting this disease include Irish Wolfhounds, Great Danes, Dalmatians, and Doberman pinchers. Other large breeds that are affected include Old English Sheepdogs, Newfoundlands, Saint Bernards, Scottish Deerhounds, and Golden Retrievers. Smaller breeds that are also subject to this disease include English and American cocker spaniels, and Portuguese water dogs. 

Causes:

The actual cause DCM in dogs is believed to be hereditary; however, there are some breeds where it is believed to be caused by dietary deficiencies. Dalmatians, Golden retrievers, as well as Cocker Spaniels are believed to develop this disease because of dietary deficiencies. However, it is very important to understand, while this is speculated, it is just that; speculation. There are other potential causes to this very threatening disease, but they are also just speculative with no proof that can be documented.

Other potential causes include a deficiency of metabolic substances such as taurine, as well inflammation of the myocardium. The myocardium in your dog is the thick middle layer of the heart that forms the bulk of the heart wall and contracts as this critical organ beats. Severe global myocardial ischemia is also a potential cause, and this is a situation where there is a lack of blood supply to your dogs heart. Toxic injury to the heart muscle cells may also be the cause, especially from drugs like doxorubicin or from potassium iodine toxicity. 

Chronic hypokalemia, which is low blood potassium, may also be a cause. 

However, in the majority of cases DCM, the actual cause is considered to be idiopathic, meaning there is no known actual cause. 

Symptoms:

While DCM in dogs has no real actual known cause, there is one thing that is known; the symptoms. The first signs that your dog has this disease will be a shortness of breath that will very quickly be followed by coughing. Coughing in dogs is perhaps that most frightening sound you will ever hear your dog make. All dogs will cough when they have eaten or drank too fast, but it is very apparent of what the cause of the coughing is. If they start to cough for no known reason, it is a real warning sign and should be treated for the very serious threat that it is.

It is also the sign that there is something very seriously wrong with your dog, or something very serious developing. The next signs that you will see will be a gradual or very sudden intolerance to any type of exercise. Once this occurs, it will lead to another sign that will stop you dead in your tracks; collapsing. Once your dog collapses for any reason at all, quickly feel their abdomen. If they have any type of abdominal distension, there is a very good chance that fluid is building at or near their heart. 

Treatments:

Treatment for DCM in dogs should be discussed in great detail with your veterinarian. It is very important for owners to keep in mind that this is a very serious condition that has a very high mortality rate. For this reason, you may also want to get a second opinion as there are some treatments available. 

The treatment will all depend on the overall condition of your dog, especially if they have developed congestive heart failure, arrhythmia, or abnormal heart beats as a result of this disease. If it is in the severe stages, your dog will have to be hospitalized and may be given several different drugs, depending on what has actually developed in your dog. CHF or congestive heart failure can be managed in most cases with diuretic drugs that will help to reduce the fluid buildup. This is usually given with oxygen, but all steps need to be fully discussed with your professional.

If your dog is considered to be in the occult stage and the dilated cardiomyopathy is still considered to be healthy, there are angiotensin-converting enzyme inhibitor drugs that can protect your dogs heart muscle from further damage. These include enalapril and benazepril as well as beta-blocker drugs that are also very effective. However, only your veterinarian can make this choice, but it something an owner should consider in the conversation. 

If the diet is believed to be the cause, the diet must be changed to reduce your dogs sodium intake. Taurine pills or L-carnitine may also be utilized, but they will be extremely specific and should be no means is given without the direction of your professional.

Summary:

DCM in dogs is much more common than most owners realize. It is a very dangerous condition that has a very high rate or mortality even if your dog can be treated. For this reason, it is very important to catch the warning signs as early as possible. If your dog does start to couch for no apparent reason, run, do not walk, to your veterinarian as quickly as you can.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

The gene responsible for DCM in Dobermanns may have been found DPCA Latest News


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

A very informative post, my springer had ii started at 6 but was not diagnosed until he was just 7 his was full blown DCM and went too collapse thats when it was found. Its a horrible disease it basically took over our lives, and took monty far too young.


----------



## Trevor Service (Jun 18, 2021)

Our female Cocker spaniel Macy succumbed to this horrible disease at just 3 1/2 years of age. It is indeed a cruel disease in more than one way and one that we'd never heard of.
Firstly it 'creeps' up slowly over months and even years working away in the background with no visible signs to alert you and by the time any symptoms do present themselves its well advanced. Even one of the first signs is deceiving a short hacking cough maybe only lasting a few seconds and not constant, we were out walking in a forest and I though she had just been chewing a stick or something as she would do. Following that her condition deteriorated at frightening speed, next sign panting and not being able to lie down, then seizure - congestive heart failure and we were lucky to get her to a specialist veterinary centre quickly enough for them to start treatment and place her on oxygen.

Second, there is no cure only a possibility of prolonging some quality of life for a finite period.

Third, Sudden Death can happen with it at any time as our vet warned us but you can be lulled easily into a false sense of security - Our Macy responded well to her medications over 2 months, regained weight, her coat colour improved, she was mentally active and as a 3 1/2 year old cocker, even though we had to cut out the long walks and try to keep her calm, she still was active around the garden and as curious as ever. All led us into a false sense of security, we wanted to believe we might have her with us for maybe another year but just after 2 months from diagnosis she died suddenly one night in her bed with no warning signs, the day and even the evening, before all seemed well. She was in great form; she'd been through the bad 'stages' and though it was not a cure, her medication seemed to be giving her her life back, for a while at least.

I have replayed the days leading up to her passing over and over in my head - did I miss something? had I become complacent/lulled into a false sense of security and should I have been paying more attention to her vital signs? What else should I have done? What if.......... Its all part of the grieving process, even though the vets told me there was nothing more I could have done and had warned me that sudden death was a possibility and that her lifespan was shortened. I had seen the horrible signs earlier - the coughing, panting, seizure/collapse and none of these were present in the days and even weeks before she passed, in fact the coughing had stopped completely as the medication was doing its job, no panting at all, no lethargy, eating and drinking well, able to lie down, still mentally and physically active......a cruel disease indeed.

We miss her terribly as I know anyone posting here misses their pet but it is a horrible disease, it will eventually 'take' your pet from you and there is absolutely nothing any of us can do to stop it once its diagnosed, its just a matter of time, whether short as in our case, or if you get a year or more extended time. In the end I have to accept that it was nothing I did or did not do that caused our Macy's early death, she had the best care, was loved and we spoiled her rotten in the short time she had with us.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Trevor Service said:


> Our female Cocker spaniel Macy succumbed to this horrible disease at just 3 1/2 years of age. It is indeed a cruel disease in more than one way and one that we'd never heard of.
> Firstly it 'creeps' up slowly over months and even years working away in the background with no visible signs to alert you and by the time any symptoms do present themselves its well advanced. Even one of the first signs is deceiving a short hacking cough maybe only lasting a few seconds and not constant, we were out walking in a forest and I though she had just been chewing a stick or something as she would do. Following that her condition deteriorated at frightening speed, next sign panting and not being able to lie down, then seizure - congestive heart failure and we were lucky to get her to a specialist veterinary centre quickly enough for them to start treatment and place her on oxygen.
> 
> Second, there is no cure only a possibility of prolonging some quality of life for a finite period.
> ...


Sorry for your loss.
I know what you mean about looking back and thinking you should have seen signs, but dogs cover things up so well (cancer, in my dog's case) and even if you had seen some indication, and made the correct medical interpretation, there is nothing you (or I) could have done to change anything; we would both have been miserable for longer, and that doesn't make for a contented dog while they're alive. And it's the life we give them that counts.


----------



## Trevor Service (Jun 18, 2021)

Burrowzig said:


> Sorry for your loss.
> I know what you mean about looking back and thinking you should have seen signs, but dogs cover things up so well (cancer, in my dog's case) and even if you had seen some indication, and made the correct medical interpretation, there is nothing you (or I) could have done to change anything; we would both have been miserable for longer, and that doesn't make for a contented dog while they're alive. And it's the life we give them that counts.


Thank you for your kind words, guess I am still stuck in the 'Guilt ridden, What if I'd......, I should have... Blame myself stages' of the grieving process and need to work through this to get to the 'acceptance stage', but it helps (a lot) to get a post like yours in reply so thank you so much. Its all consuming, first thing I think about in morning and last thing at night and even though the vet has assured me we had done everything possible and that her body would have kept adjusting, up to the very end and masking anything, as you say, they cover things so well, but I am still replaying it in my mind. Trying to reconcile what might have been going on with her heart on the inside, that I couldn't see in the final few days, with the happy, active dog I was seeing from the outside right up to the day before - If she had collapsed or had a seizure or became lethargic, sleeping a lot, coughed, panting, not able to lie down, all these things I knew to watch for.... but somehow I am fixating on some things, almost looking for them and a asking myself was that a sign? should I have paid more attention? and am still stuck in the 'what if...'. The only comfort if there is one at all, is that the end came fast and it was catastrophic, she was at home not in a veterinary clinic, from hearing her at 5am in distress to getting to her took me less than 10 seconds and by that time it was all but over and unconscious she passed quickly with me there. I know I will eventually get to accept it and that there was nothing I could do and as you say, been miserable for longer waiting for inevitable and maybe being selfish in the process, but it was indeed all about the (short) life she had which was a good one.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Very sorry to hear about your dog. I know it would have been a dreadful shock that she went like that but in retrospect you must realise it was the best way if the end was inevitable. If you had had signs that she was getting worse you could have maybe kept her going with veterinary help for a few days at best and it would not have been in either of your best interests. It is a shame that more dogs cannot go like this. A friend's elderly dog with a severe heart murmur went the same way. She was in her basket and died with them with her. They were obviously very sad but relieved she went like that.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Trevor Service said:


> Thank you for your kind words, guess I am still stuck in the 'Guilt ridden, What if I'd......, I should have... Blame myself stages' of the grieving process and need to work through this to get to the 'acceptance stage', but it helps (a lot) to get a post like yours in reply so thank you so much. Its all consuming, first thing I think about in morning and last thing at night and even though the vet has assured me we had done everything possible and that her body would have kept adjusting, up to the very end and masking anything, as you say, they cover things so well, but I am still replaying it in my mind. Trying to reconcile what might have been going on with her heart on the inside, that I couldn't see in the final few days, with the happy, active dog I was seeing from the outside right up to the day before - If she had collapsed or had a seizure or became lethargic, sleeping a lot, coughed, panting, not able to lie down, all these things I knew to watch for.... but somehow I am fixating on some things, almost looking for them and a asking myself was that a sign? should I have paid more attention? and am still stuck in the 'what if...'. The only comfort if there is one at all, is that the end came fast and it was catastrophic, she was at home not in a veterinary clinic, from hearing her at 5am in distress to getting to her took me less than 10 seconds and by that time it was all but over and unconscious she passed quickly with me there. I know I will eventually get to accept it and that there was nothing I could do and as you say, been miserable for longer waiting for inevitable and maybe being selfish in the process, but it was indeed all about the (short) life she had which was a good one.


Try to bear in mind that alongside the grief will be trauma at the suddenness of her death, the effect of that on you. As you say, catastrophic.
There is absolutely nothing to blame yourself for. The only 'what if' is that she had been born without whatever it was that caused DCM to occur. You got her the treatment you could, as soon as you knew there was a problem, and she died at home without having been through the stress of more investigations at the vet, and with you close by.


----------



## Trevor Service (Jun 18, 2021)

Thank you for the support on here , I really did not expect to get any replies. Its not something I can talk about with friends who don't have dogs of their own as to them 'it was just a dog' so I'm just torturing myself with it. Time will heal I know and fond memories will prevail. I have been asked by someone I know with a young cocker spaniel pup to explain to them what happened as they know Cockers are one of the breeds who can be prone to this disease. Its difficult as I don't want to frighten them/make them paranoid for no reason, but they did ask and I've gently explained some of the early signs which, on their own, may appear unconcerning/innocent as did to me (a simple one off hacking cough - that I saw whilst out on a walk - not that it would have changed the diagnosis had I known) and no harm to get checked out by a vet for peace of mind as it may be nothing to worry about - but if it is then I wouldn't want anyone to go through the experience of it progressing to congestive heart failure as with our Macy and sitting through the night holding your dog who is gasping for breath and distressed before can get her to a vet and oxygen and then the awful news that they are pretty sure its DCM and that her lifespan was shortened and sudden death a real possibility - even though she seemed to be responding to medication and doing so well/in great form. Truly a nasty, horrible disease.


----------



## Trevor Service (Jun 18, 2021)

Blitz said:


> Very sorry to hear about your dog. I know it would have been a dreadful shock that she went like that but in retrospect you must realise it was the best way if the end was inevitable. If you had had signs that she was getting worse you could have maybe kept her going with veterinary help for a few days at best and it would not have been in either of your best interests. It is a shame that more dogs cannot go like this. A friend's elderly dog with a severe heart murmur went the same way. She was in her basket and died with them with her. They were obviously very sad but relieved she went like that.


Thank you again. Initial prognosis was 3 months from time of diagnosis in March, which was a shock to us all, but because she was responding well after 1 month there was a remote possibility it might have been 'something else' and because she was so young DCM at her age is rare but not unheard of, but the vets were careful to manage expectations that if it was DCM then, in their words, 'we were in trouble'. That 'remote possibility' gave us a bit of hope, but in the end she got 2 months and they are pretty certain, because of how fast the end came, it was indeed DCM. We have nothing but praise for the specialist veterinary centre, they saved her in March and it was down to the wire if she survived the first 24 hours when admitted, their work gave her a good quality of life for another 2 months but in the end it the it was sudden death, as they had warned us on more than one occasion was a distinct possibility with it, even though she may have seemed in great form up right until the last moment, which it seems is yet another cruel trait of the disease . It could have been much worse, we could have been out of the house for an hour during the day and come home to find her lying inside the door - the thoughts that I'd be dealing with now would be much worse.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

If you do want to talk about it, there's a pet bereavement support service run by the blue cross, that I've heard people speak well of.
https://www.bluecross.org.uk/pet-bereavement-and-pet-loss
or you can email, if talking is too much.


----------



## Trevor Service (Jun 18, 2021)

Burrowzig said:


> If you do want to talk about it, there's a pet bereavement support service run by the blue cross, that I've heard people speak well of.
> 
> Thank you for alerting me to this - I didn't know about it. I have made an 'enquiry' here close to my home to have a 'chat' about it and if its not what I need I will certainly contact Blue Cross. My work is from home so she was always with me for past 3 years and I now have all day every day to look at an empty space, seeing reminders in everything and go over and over things. I will definitely chat to someone soon about it and hopefully move past the 'Guilty, What.. I should have...' stages which are the obstacle to acceptance but responses to my initial post have definitely started to help and glad I found this site. Thank you agin for pointing me toward this.


----------



## Eilidh H (Dec 7, 2021)

Hi just wondering if you could private message me about this?


----------

